# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin käyttö mobiililaitteilla

## DH12E

Onko foorumin ylläpidolle (ja ehkä muillekin) tuttu sellainen asia, kuin Tapatalk?

Jos sellaisen saisi palvelimen puolelle (foorumisoftan ohelle) asennettua, helpottuisi foorumin lukeminen ja tänne kirjoittelu kaikille, jotka tekee sitä liikkeellä - vaikka joskus bussissa matkustaessakin. Joskus on itsekin sattunut tätä kaipaamaan - on se huomattavan kätevämpi selailla puhelimesta foorumia tuon avulla, kun selaimen kautta.

Jos ei satu olemaan tietoa, miltä se käyttäjän puolella näyttää, voi omaan älykapulaan sen sovelluksen ottaa ja kokeilla - maailmalla on aika paljon foorumeita ja keskustelupalstoja, jossa kyseinen sovellus jo toimii.

----------


## zige94

On tuttu sovellus, mutta itse käytän silti tätä normaalia nettinäkymää. Tuo sopii enemmän niille keillä on rajattu netti, pienempi näyttö tms. Samsung Galaxy 3:ssani toimii tämä täydellisesti selaimenkin kautta, joten itse en Tapatalkkia millään foorumilla käytä. Mutta tämä olisi kyllä kiva jos sillä toimisi. (ajatellen nyt siis muita käyttäjiä).

----------


## bussifriikki

Itse käytän foorumin oikeaa nettisivua kännykällä. Ehkä tosin vain siksi että N9:lle ei ole Tapatalkia  :Very Happy:  Mutta olisihan se hyvä jos JLF:n saisi Tapatalkiin, niin voisi useammat liikkeellä helposti käydä täällä.

----------


## sm3

Näyttääkö foorumi sitten erilaiselta puhelimessa jos se tukee Tapatalkia? Vai miten ohjelma toimii?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Näyttääkö foorumi sitten erilaiselta puhelimessa jos se tukee Tapatalkia? Vai miten ohjelma toimii?


Silloin se ei näy nettisivuna, vaan sovellus listaa kaikki viestit siinä sovelluksessa. Eli käyttö on helpompaa kännykällä

----------


## bussifriikki

Otin pari kuvaa, ehkä ne valaisevat asiaa vähän paremmin.

Eli tässä foorumin nettisivu kännykässä:

Ja tältä foorumi näyttää Tapatalkissa.

Viestejä voi selata kategorioittain tai uutuusjärjestyksessä. Ihan kätevä minusta, ja olisi hyvä jos JLF:kin olisi Tapatalkissa.

----------


## sm3

Ja tuossa Tapatalkissa kun klikkaat tuota aihetta, niin siinä tulee kanssa ketjun viestit jotenkin selkeämmin? 

En omista kuin normi puhelimen, mutta niille jotka puhelimella selaavat tuo taitaisi olla todella kätevä.  :Smile: 

Ylläpitäjän ei tarvitse kuin asentaa plugin tähän foorumiin. Tästä vain valitaan foorumin malli, ja ladataan lisäosa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja tuossa Tapatalkissa kun klikkaat tuota aihetta, niin siinä tulee kanssa ketjun viestit jotenkin selkeämmin? 
> 
> En omista kuin normi puhelimen, mutta niille jotka puhelimella selaavat tuo taitaisi olla todella kätevä. 
> 
> Ylläpitäjän ei tarvitse kuin asentaa plugin tähän foorumiin. Tästä vain valitaan foorumin malli, ja ladataan lisäosa.


Jep. Otsikkoa klikkaamalla saa esiin ketjun viestit, ja niihin voi tietty vastata ja voi lainata. Sen saa kaikkiin Androideihin, iPhoneen ja Windows Phoneen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Otin pari kuvaa, ehkä ne valaisevat asiaa vähän paremmin.


Tässä vielä iPhonesta. Tämä asia on minuakin häirinnyt. Foorumi on todella huonosti luettava puhelimella, koska selvää saadakseen pitää aina zoomailla tekstiin. Klikkausalueet ovat noin kolme kertaa pienempiä kuin käytettävyys vaatisi.



Kuva näyttää toki tässä valtavalta, kun se on Retina-näytöllä. Näkee siitä kuitenkin, kuinka paljon isompaa luettava teksti kuvan ylälaidassa on.

Mutta eikö vBulletiniin saa ihan valmiina mobiilinäkymiä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä vielä iPhonesta. Tämä asia on minuakin häirinnyt. Foorumi on todella huonosti luettava puhelimella, koska selvää saadakseen pitää aina zoomailla tekstiin. Klikkausalueet ovat noin kolme kertaa pienempiä kuin käytettävyys vaatisi.
> 
> 
> 
> Kuva näyttää toki tässä valtavalta, kun se on Retina-näytöllä. Näkee siitä kuitenkin, kuinka paljon isompaa luettava teksti kuvan ylälaidassa on.


 Jep, zoomailtavaa riittää. 




> Mutta eikö vBulletiniin saa ihan valmiina mobiilinäkymiä?


Ainakin matkapuhelinfoorumilla on mobiilisivu kanssa, mutta minusta Tapatalk on kätevämpi. Puhelinmallista riippuen joutuu mobiilisivullakin zoomaata.

----------


## Nak

Mulla on lumia 800 ja foorumi näkyy juuri tuollaisena kuin edellä olevassa kuvassa. Nyt kun olen tottunut sitä käyttämään näin ei se ole mielestäni vaikeaa. En ole myöskään tapatalkia käyttänyt koskaan, ja äsken sen ladattuani siinä näyttäisi olevan jonkin verran opeteltavaa..  :Very Happy:  enemmän tässä mobiilikäyttämisessä minua häiritsee viestin kirjoittaminen kun omaa nakkisormet  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Olisi mukava kuulla, mitä mieltä ylläpito on

----------


## zige94

> Tässä vielä iPhonesta. Tämä asia on minuakin häirinnyt. Foorumi on todella huonosti luettava puhelimella, koska selvää saadakseen pitää aina zoomailla tekstiin. Klikkausalueet ovat noin kolme kertaa pienempiä kuin käytettävyys vaatisi.


OT: Hanki parempi puhelin  :Wink:  Omalla SGS3:llani ei ole ainakaan mitään ongelmia..

----------


## Palomaa

Minun Samsung Galaxy Notella ei ole mitään ongelmia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minun Samsung Galaxy Notella ei ole mitään ongelmia.


Ei kai, kun puhelin on pienen valtion kokoinen  :Smile: 
Mutta ei kai siitä Tapatalk-tuesta haittaakaan olisi..?

----------


## Koala

Mun hermo ei kestä käyttää esim. JLF:ää luurilla. Jonkinnäköinen mobiiliteema pitäisi saada ja toissijaisesti vaikka sitten Tapatalk. Tapatalk on mielestäni käytettävyyden pohjanoteeraus sekin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei kai, kun puhelin on pienen valtion kokoinen


 :Laughing:  naurahdin tuolle, ja olet osittain oikeassa, mutta myös iPhone 4S:älläni toimi JLF aivan moitteettomasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> naurahdin tuolle, ja olet osittain oikeassa, mutta myös iPhone 4S:älläni toimi JLF aivan moitteettomasti.


Kyllä se varmasti toimii ihan moitteettomasti, mutta tuskin skaalaus eroaa siinä nelosesta mitenkään. Sama safari-selain-app siinä on. Kaikki on ihan pientä piperrystä.

Pics or didn't happen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:09 ----------




> OT: Hanki parempi puhelin  Omalla SGS3:llani ei ole ainakaan mitään ongelmia..


Ja samoin sinulle: Screenshotteja, kiitos.

Sen näkee jo ilman puhelintakin, ettei tämä ulkoasulayout voi toimia korkealla ja kapealla näytöllä, vaan se on suunniteltu leveälle ja matalalle tietokonenäytölle. Ja isolle sellaiselle.

----------


## zige94

> Ja samoin sinulle: Screenshotteja, kiitos.



Samsung Galaxy S 3:sta: 
http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...7-14-07-18.png

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...7-14-05-45.png

Lisätään vielä huomautuksena että tämä viesti on kirjoitettu Galaxy S 3:lla, kuvat lisätty sillä kuvasivustolleni ja linkki tänne ja pätkästy lainauksesi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samsung Galaxy S 3:sta: 
> http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...7-14-07-18.png
> 
> http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...7-14-05-45.png


No kyllähän tuostakin näkyy heti, ettei se sivu ole yhtään sen käytettävämpi. Mobiilisti käytettävä tarkoittaa sitä, että tekstiä ei tarvitse zoomailla, jotta se olisi miellyttävää lukea. Ja että sen selaaminen on helppoa.

Ongelma ei ole etteikö sivusto toimisi ihan niin kuin pitääkin. Kyllä se toimii ihan identtisesti niin kuin tietokoneellakin. Mutta se ei ole käytettävä.

----------


## zige94

> No kyllähän tuostakin näkyy heti, ettei se sivu ole yhtään sen käytettävämpi. Mobiilisti käytettävä tarkoittaa sitä, että tekstiä ei tarvitse zoomailla, jotta se olisi miellyttävää lukea. Ja että sen selaaminen on helppoa.
> 
> Ongelma ei ole etteikö sivusto toimisi ihan niin kuin pitääkin. Kyllä se toimii ihan identtisesti niin kuin tietokoneellakin. Mutta se ei ole käytettävä.


Miten niin ei ole käytettävä? Kaksoisnapautan näyttö niin puhelin zoomaa tekstin niin että teksti näkyy koko ruudulla, eikä tarvitse vierittää yhtää sivuille ja rivit pysyy kunnossa, toisinkuin mitä esim. iPhone tekee, rikkoo rivit. Lisäksi esimerkiksi kun tuota uusian viestien näkymää vertaa niin iPhonessasi se on skaalautunu ihan päin takapuolta, kun taas SGS3:ssa se näkyy normaalisti. Kyllä se on vaa yhtä käytettävä kuin tietokoneellakin. Nykyään "mobiili"versioissa on se huono puoli että se on tehny Nokian lelupuhelimille, eli ne ovat ihan naurettavia älypuhelimella käytettäväksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaksoisnapautan näyttö niin puhelin zoomaa tekstin niin että teksti näkyy koko ruudulla, eikä tarvitse vierittää yhtää sivuille ja rivit pysyy kunnossa --


No tuota oli kovin vaikea päätellä screenshotistasi. Mutta oikeasti käytettävässä mobiiliversiossa ei kyllä pitäisi zoomailla lähtökohtaisesti ollenkaan.




> Nykyään "mobiili"versioissa on se huono puoli että se on tehny Nokian lelupuhelimille, eli ne ovat ihan naurettavia älypuhelimella käytettäväksi.


Oikein tehdyt mobiiliversiot nimenomaan eivät ole tuollaisia. Suomalaiset verkkosivut saattavat toki olla jämähtäneitä sille tasolle. Oikein tehdyt toimivat yhtä hyvin kuin vaikka Facebookin tai Twitterin kännykkä-appit.

Esimerkkinä voi mennä vaikka kännykällä katsomaan Amazonia. Ja kaikissa Bloggerin blogeissakin taitaa oletuksena olla helppo ja luettava mobiiliversio.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mutta takaisin asiaan: Voisiko (niitä varten, jotka haluavat sitä), foorumin tehdä Tapatalk-yhteensopivaksi?

----------


## bussifriikki

En tiedä, lukeeko ylläpito tätä, mutta olisi ihan mukava kuulla heidän kantansa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ei vissiin ole tulossa Tapatalkia?

----------


## sm3

Kannattaa yv:llä kysyä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kannattaa yv:llä kysyä.


Jep, kysyin jo. 
____________
ja viesti on liian lyhyt...

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni olisi pelkästään kohteliasta ylläpidolta vastata. Päättelin "bussifriikin" viestistä ettei edes YV:nä ole tullut vastausta.  :Icon Frown:  

Tämä Tapatalk ei minua varsinaisesti koske (koska en omista tarpeeksi hyvää puhelinta), mutta ei tuommoinen voi olla niin vaikea toteuttaa. Vaikka ihan sen takia että se olisi vissiin iso parannus puhelimella usein selaaville, ja havainnot ja muut saattaisivat löytää tiensä tänne entistä nopeammin.  :Smile: 

Mutta jos sitä ei saa tähän foorumiin niin silloin ymmärrän toki. Mutta en voi tietää miten asia on (eikä kukaan muukaan) jos ei saa vastausta.  :Confused:

----------


## zige94

> Mielestäni olisi pelkästään kohteliasta ylläpidolta vastata. Päättelin "bussifriikin" viestistä ettei edes YV:nä ole tullut vastausta.


Samaa itsekkin mietin että voisi olla kohteliasta vastata... Noh, se on ilmeisesti liikaa vaadittu..  :Confused:  (esimerkkinä kanssa se että kaverini liittymispyyntö tänne foorumille on ollut jostain helmi/maaliskuusta odottamassa hyväksyntää, ja sen huomaa uusimmasta jäsenestäkin joka on helmikuussa liittynyt..) Aika aktiivista ylläpitoa täällä (tällähän en nyt tarkoita Kuukankoa joka on moderaattori).

----------


## sm3

> Samaa itsekkin mietin että voisi olla kohteliasta vastata... Noh, se on ilmeisesti liikaa vaadittu..  (esimerkkinä kanssa se että kaverini liittymispyyntö tänne foorumille on ollut jostain helmi/maaliskuusta odottamassa hyväksyntää, ja sen huomaa uusimmasta jäsenestäkin joka on helmikuussa liittynyt..) Aika aktiivista ylläpitoa täällä (tällähän en nyt tarkoita Kuukankoa joka on moderaattori).


Aika harvoin "vko" taitaa täällä käydä... En tosin tiedä varmaksi. Mutta tämän foorumin ylläpito lienee hänelle kuitenkin sivuhomma ja harrastus, ja varmasti on tärkeämpiäkin asioita. 

Kuukanko on toki hyvin aktiivinen täällä, mutta hänellä tosiaan ei taida olla pääsyä foorumin syvimpiin syövereihin?

----------


## zige94

> Aika harvoin "vko" taitaa täällä käydä... En tosin tiedä varmaksi. Mutta tämän foorumin ylläpito lienee hänelle kuitenkin sivuhomma ja harrastus, ja varmasti on tärkeämpiäkin asioita. 
> 
> Kuukanko on toki hyvin aktiivinen täällä, mutta hänellä tosiaan ei taida olla pääsyä foorumin syvimpiin syövereihin?


Vko ainaki käyttäjätietojensa mukaan käy useamman kerran viikossa kyllä täällä...

Juu itsekkin olen näin ymmärtänyt ettei kuukankolla ole ihan kaikkiin valtuuksia, esim. vko on se joka hyväksyy käyttäjät tänne, ja ymmärtääkseni vastaa muutenkin foorumisoftasta jne.

----------


## Koala

Joo haluan minäkin kiittää ylläpitoa hienosta foorumista mutta mihinkään yhteydenottoihin ei kyllä vastaa. Kahta asiaa olen kysynyt, molemmista muistuttanut->ei mitään. Sitten kysyin jossakin ketjussa julkisesti onko ylläpitoon muuta yhteydenottotapaa kuin YV ja taaskaan kukaan ei vastannut.

----------


## bussifriikki

Yksityisviestiin en ole saanut vastausta, vaikka ylläpito ilmeisesti käy foorumilla suht usein. Yritän siis vielä kerran näin julkisesti kysyä; voisiko foorumille saada Tapatalk-tuen? Se on tällä nykykännykällä niin helppoa muita foorumeita lukea.

----------


## Palomaa

Nyt foorumeita voi lukea mobiiliversiona, hieno uudistus mielestäni, toimii ainakin minulla moitteettomasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt foorumeita voi lukea mobiiliversiona, hieno uudistus mielestäni, toimii ainakin minulla moitteettomasti.


Kyllä, voin todeta saman. Iso kiitos ylläpidolle! Uusi mobiilinäkymä on todella miellyttävä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Joo, hyvät mobiilisivut. Selaaminen on nopeaa ja ulkoasu on selkeä, miellyttävä.

----------


## Neoplan

En voi laittaa galleriaan kuvia.  Näyttää, että jos selaimella ei toimi ,pitää painaa linkistä. Ja se palauttaa gallerian etusivulle. Puhelin on Nokia 4.2

----------


## kuukanko

Minulla gallerian käyttö mobiililaitteella onnistuu, jos vaihdan foorumin ulkoasun normaaliksi foorumin puolella ennen siirtymistä galleriaan.

----------


## Neoplan

> Minulla gallerian käyttö mobiililaitteella onnistuu, jos vaihdan foorumin ulkoasun normaaliksi foorumin puolella ennen siirtymistä galleriaan.


Itselläni kyllä on normaali tyyli.

----------

